# My Craftsman 9-428 Pulley Is Absent.......



## Olddaddy (Oct 30, 2015)

I just bought my Craftsman 12 X 36 lathe and tonight I went to move the belt down onto the smaller half of the pulley and noticed it is not there.......the motor appears to be a replacement and has a single groove pulley instead of the 9-428 original.   I see them on Ebay, but the prices seem high like everything else on Ebay.  Would there be any other place to get one?  Or is there an alternative?  Or should I just pay up on Ebay?


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2015)

I believe that is still carried by atlas and Sears. Of the 2 Atlas would be the cheapest. It is surprising but a lot of the time you can buy new cheaper than eBay prices.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2015)

First thing is check the shaft size on your motor. Tomorrow I can measure mine if no one else chimes in. Your motor may have a different size shaft witch would explain why one would change it. I will also check the size of the 2 steps. You may find a pulley at McMasters. that will be close enough.


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2015)

The pulley from Atlas comes with a bushing so it can be used on either a 5/8 or 1/2 shaft.  Here is a link to Sears site for my lathe, not sure which one you have.  Atlas is considerably cheaper, somewhere about 2/3 what Sears charges but you should be able to get an idea of what Atlas still carries by looking at the Sears site.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...728000.html?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=10127440


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2015)

As I wrote earlier (direct), the 9-428 pulley has a 1/2" bore as that was the common diameter of 1/3 HP and some 1/2 HP motors in the early 1930's.  10-428 is the 5/8" bore version of the same pulley, and is the would you would get from Clausing.

I think that the odds of finding a commercial 2-step pulley that will work in both positions are slim and none.  I forgot to mention earlier that the other reason for the rather odd diameters of the two steps on the two pulleys is that not only were they trying to hit specific spindle RPM's but to be able to use the same belt in both steps without having to also move the motor.  That means that the sum of the partial circumference (the amount of each pulley that the belt actually touches) of the two pulleys must be the same in both steps.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 31, 2015)

ace hardware


----------



## Olddaddy (Oct 31, 2015)

I stand corrected, my shaft is 5/8" so my pulley would be a 10-428.   I found a pair of 2" pulleys in the parts box today.  I am guessing the PO swapped pulleys when he wanted to change speeds.  I may do that for the time being.


----------

